# Ban on anthro x human?



## PKBitchGirl (May 11, 2011)

According to comments in this journal FA now has a ban on anthro x human? Is this correct?

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2331372/


----------



## CannonFodder (May 11, 2011)

No, there is no such rule.
Also second off, someone would have to be a fucking idiot to actually make a rule like that.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 11, 2011)

I wonder what the artist did to get their pics taken down? Underage characters?


----------



## keretceres (May 11, 2011)

Hehe what ever it was, the first poster thought it was pretty bad... xD


----------



## Smelge (May 11, 2011)

The artist in that journal is probably making shit up. There is no rule. Most likely they did something else that was against the rules and it got deleted, but the artist wants a pityparty.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 11, 2011)

Dragoneer's commented on the journal, he's stated that there's been no admin actions on Kotaro's account


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 11, 2011)

Turns out the user meant the admins on Inkbunny, but instead of saying this he said 'I am so tired of the admins on this site' which looked like he was talking about FA


----------



## Firehazard (May 13, 2011)

Cross-posting journals using copypaste! What could go wrong?

Also lulz @ Inkbunny apparently having a rule against that.


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Cross-posting journals using copypaste! What could go wrong?
> 
> Also lulz @ Inkbunny apparently having a rule against that.


 I think InkBunny would be okay with it if it were cubs fucking loli


----------



## Summercat (May 14, 2011)

Wait

IB has a rule against that?

What?


----------



## Sax (May 14, 2011)

Man, it sounded so odd that I just had to look it up to believe it:
http://wiki.inkbunny.net/wiki/ACP


> Human characters are permitted in artwork, however they must not appear in sexual situations and must not show genitals or sexual arousal.
> Human characters are permitted in stories only so long as they are not involved in sexual situations of any kind.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

Saxfyle said:


> Man, it sounded so odd that I just had to look it up to believe it:
> [ quote ]


 
No humans! ONLY DOGCOCKS!!! D8<
:V


----------



## Summercat (May 14, 2011)

Saxfyle said:


> Man, it sounded so odd that I just had to look it up to believe it:
> http://wiki.inkbunny.net/wiki/ACP


 
Wat

....

Wat




wat

Sorry, my mind is boggled. Not that I have a huge collection of human/anthro porn (or any), but one of my stories I've been tinkering on since 2005 involves a ferret and a human getting together (and getting it on later on). 

So. Um. What.

/I shouldn't talk, I'm death on screenshots.


----------



## LizardKing (May 14, 2011)

Saxfyle said:


> Man, it sounded so odd that I just had to look it up to believe it:
> http://wiki.inkbunny.net/wiki/ACP


 
Well I guess I'll never go to inkbunny then :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2011)

Summercat said:


> Wait
> 
> IB has a rule against that?
> 
> What?


 
Yep. You cannot upload anything with humans or non-furry in it apparently. :V


----------



## Xenke (May 14, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yep. You cannot upload anything with humans or non-furry in it apparently. :V


 
Well it is a _furry_ art site. :V
sick fucks.


----------

